# Yamaha YT624 Engine says 10W30, Manual says 5W30



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

Everything I've read on my Yamaha 624 says to use 5W30 oil but the engine sticker says to use 10W30. Anyone else notice this on thier machine? The owners manual and shop manual also indicate 5W30.

I'm using 5W30 but thought this was a little odd.

It never gets super crazy cold where I live, and I do run my blower a few times throughout the summer instead of messing around with storage procedures so maybe I should be running 10W30 anyhow.









Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Use synthetic oil and it won't matter, you won't be able to tell the difference in the flow rate at the same temperature. Try it. Leave 5w & 10w out not overnight but several nights on the coldest nights then pour each out. You won't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

That engine is probably used on other “summer” ope like pressure washers, gensets etc which 10/30 would be appropriate for during summer months.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

The engine was probably emissions certified using 10w30 oil in a normal temperature operating range so the label specifies that. I would follow the manual.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

I always use 5W30 grade in my snowblowers because it offers better cold lubrification and easier starts.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

5W30 *Full Synthetic* here in all my equipment ... summer, winter, new and old ...


----------

